# Precios de hoy - Argentina - Capital



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2010)

Radio ACETO - calle Uruguay 356 , casi Av. Corrientes.

TDA2003                   $3,50
TDA2030                   $3,00
TDA2040                   $4,00
TDA2050                   $9,00

BD139                       $1,00
BD140                       $1,31


No encontré donde van los proveedores .


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 28, 2010)

3 soportes de goma para motor de secarropas drean 7 pesos
tembi   av. alte.brow 3248 temperley


----------

